# Peptide Stacks



## SAStoef (Dec 28, 2021)

Looking for some advice. 

I am a 52 y/o male who just went through bilateral anatomic shoulder replacements in 2020. I am still experiencing pain and am really struggling getting the muscle mass back and I am willing to take some risk with alternative treatment options. I am not interested in body building. Just lean muscle gains and visceral fat reduction (69”, 175#, 17% BF). 

My PCP has me on TRT (test-c 150mg/wk) and Sermorelin. I am considering the following options: 

1.   Stacking  on steroids on top of my TRT (Deca/primo or Oxandrolone) since I am already on a estrogen blocker. 

2. Using SARMS (MK677 and MK2866), but the lack of a safety profile is concerning.

3. Stack other peptides on top of my sermorelin therapy. I think my PCP was too conservative with the selection of sermorelin, as I felt CJC-1295 and ipamorelin would be a better mix. Can I use sermorelin, CJC-1295, and ipamorelin together? I am also considering adding BPC-157 and TB-500 as well. 

Any thoughts and recommendations?


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 29, 2021)

SAStoef said:


> I am not interested in body building. Just lean muscle gains and visceral fat reduction


That's bodybuilding my man, where in that spectrum you want to land can be different than others, but that's all any of us are really doing.

If you (truly) mean visceral fat, and not a fat belly than you gotta go low carb to start eating it away. MK677 isn't a SARM, but it's very over hyped, great at making you eat your kitchen but I've never had any great luck with it otherwise. Ostarine is another one that people want to tout as some great thing, I never had anything impressive with it. With the other secretagogue stacks you'd run a GHRH with a GHRP. So you could run your CJ with (either) the Ipam or the Sermorelin. Honestly I'd just run real GH.

If you'd add another AAS I'd say Deca since it's great for joints and also helps with muscle. Is this a mainstream doc or a TRT doc? Being on an AI (not an estrogen blocker BTW) at 150mg isn't a great idea unless you aromatize like a champ. Estrogen isn't your enemy unless it's too high vs your test levels and low e2 also makes joints feel like shit! So don't shoot yourself in the shoulders with that one.


----------



## SAStoef (Dec 29, 2021)

My doc is a Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine. Definitely not a TRT doc, but uses a lot of them. When I was on 200mg/wk of Test-C, he said my estrogen levels were climbing and put me on anastrozole (2mg/wk). Last T-level came back at 1800 so he requested that I drop my dose down to 160mg. His goal is to keep my testosterone around 1000-1300.  I guess it is safe to say I do aromatics like crazy, but no man boobs going on here!!!

Diet is very clean.  Do a healthy version of keto and stay under 30g of carbs mostly coming from veggies. I would say more belly fat than visceral, but I’ve had that since I was a kid. I am definitely not obese as I am an avid cyclist. 

I am not against AAS stacking, but I want to be smart with it. My initial plan was to use Oxandrolone  with TRT, but worried about liver toxicity. Then switched to 100mg Deca with 400mg Primo with TRT for 10-weeks. Someone brought up a good argument against me using Deca. He had concerns that I way overwork the shoulder because the Deca will mask the pain. Thus leaving me in an even worse condition. 

I have pretty much ruled out MK677 and MK2866.


----------



## SAStoef (Dec 29, 2021)

Correct that….belly, subcutaneous, fat.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 29, 2021)

SAStoef said:


> My doc is a Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine. Definitely not a TRT doc, but uses a lot of them. When I was on 200mg/wk of Test-C, he said my estrogen levels were climbing and put me on anastrozole (2mg/wk). Last T-level came back at 1800 so he requested that I drop my dose down to 160mg. His goal is to keep my testosterone around 1000-1300.  I guess it is safe to say I do aromatics like crazy, but no man boobs going on here!!!
> 
> Diet is very clean.  Do a healthy version of keto and stay under 30g of carbs mostly coming from veggies. I would say more belly fat than visceral, but I’ve had that since I was a kid. I am definitely not obese as I am an avid cyclist.
> 
> ...


Ya, you're in pretty good shape with a DO, way better off in most cases, they're in HIGH demand and usually hard to get. I wouldn't worry about Deca masking pain, it does reduce pain for sure, but not in a direct way, it has anti-iflammatory properties and typically described as a joint lube, which I agree with. I'm WAY less crunchy and crackly with it. 

Biggest killer that we ALL do, is we take something like DECA, it helps inflammation and mobility, so do we stick warming up with 1 plate on a cable machine doing roatator cuff extensions and rasises to warm up for the extended time we need? No, we say "hey that didn't hurt" MORE PLATES!


----------



## SAStoef (Dec 29, 2021)

Do you think 100mg of Deca is sufficient or jump it up to 200mg? I’ve read the testosterone to Deca dose should be a 2:1 ratio, but others say a 1:1 is fine too at lower doses.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 29, 2021)

SAStoef said:


> Do you think 100mg of Deca is sufficient or jump it up to 200mg? I’ve read the testosterone to Deca dose should be a 2:1 ratio, but others say a 1:1 is fine too at lower doses.


My doc has me at 1:1 at my TRT dose of 200mg/wk, I've had it as high as 400/400mg without issue though. Many say 100mg is all it takes for the joint benefits though. People have very different tolarances for the 19-nors. I seem to tolerate them very well, I don't even seem to have the bad sides from Tren, which raises some questions for my Tren LOL.


----------



## SAStoef (Dec 29, 2021)

Do you use a PCT at the end of your cycle or do you just drop the Deca, and if so, for how long? 

I am assuming at therapeutic Deca dose cycling may not even be necessary. I am sure that is a debatable though.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 30, 2021)

SAStoef said:


> Do you use a PCT at the end of your cycle or do you just drop the Deca, and if so, for how long?
> 
> I am assuming at therapeutic Deca dose cycling may not even be necessary. I am sure that is a debatable though.


No cycles for me, I'm a long hauler but on the Deca I actually asked my doc that at first and he said at that dose he rarely ever sees issues running it long term.


----------



## SAStoef (Dec 30, 2021)

If you don’t mind me asking, what doses are you using?


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 31, 2021)

My TRT doses are 200mg/wk each one. Adex if I feel I need it.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

SAStoef said:


> Looking for some advice.
> 
> I am a 52 y/o male who just went through bilateral anatomic shoulder replacements in 2020. I am still experiencing pain and am really struggling getting the muscle mass back and I am willing to take some risk with alternative treatment options. I am not interested in body building. Just lean muscle gains and visceral fat reduction (69”, 175#, 17% BF).
> 
> ...


Try the bpc 157 and tb 500. It does wonders for healing and rejuvenation. May help more than anything. Def will help more than Decca. I was told Decca is more like buttering your joints where the bpc actually produces collegen and such


----------



## SAStoef (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Try the bpc 157 and tb 500. It does wonders for healing and rejuvenation. May help more than anything. Def will help more than Decca.


What doses are you using and have you found a good  source for it?


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 26, 2022)

SAStoef said:


> What doses are you using and have you found a good  source for it?


Peptidesciences is only good source I've found. It's expensive. I tried elitepeptides for a few types of peptides, but I don't believe they're any good.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 26, 2022)

SAStoef said:


> What doses are you using and have you found a good  source for it?


I take .25mcg or .25 ml. It's. 25 on an insulin syringe. The recommended doseages are out there if you google it.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Peptidesciences is only good source I've found. It's expensive. I tried elitepeptides for a few types of peptides, but I don't believe they're any good.


I use this same peptides source . I’m running .500mcg  injected into my shoulder. I was using .250mcg 2X day that got old .


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Apr 27, 2022)

Been beat to it, but lean mass gains is an exact stand in for bodybuilding.


----------

